# Magic Eraser, What is it?



## ship (Jul 14, 2009)

Pencil or scribe line, what's the first choice. Goway tool

Come on, when you are in the wood shop, what tool would you request to remove a pencil or scribe line on wood? Sending the new guy out for the Magic Erasor is a typical thing to do in a scene shop.


----------



## renegadeblack (Jul 16, 2009)

Assuming that it's on an actual piece of wood, I'd use a handheld sander, but I doubt that's it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds almost like something I've done...

"This wire is not long enough, hey new guy, go out to the truck and get the wire stretcher!"
A good test on the first day... Wouldn't believe how many of them go to the truck, look all over it and then come back a half hour later with a "I couldn't find it."

How do you find something, if you don't know what it is, or what it looks like?
Especially if it does not exist.

Plus, if you stretch wire, it looses it's rating and you have to THROW IT OUT.

The other one I've heard carpenters use is the "Board Stretcher".


----------



## jwl868 (Jul 16, 2009)

Or maybe it's this?:

Mr. Clean Magic Eraser Original

Joe


----------



## ship (Jul 21, 2009)

No, not a Mr. Clean product. Can't believe nobody uses "the magic eraser" to remove scribe or pencil lines during layout especially for something that's going to show. Renegadeblack was closest.


----------



## Derrick (Jul 22, 2009)

Paint the piece


----------



## erosing (Jul 22, 2009)

Does this equation work Prof. Ship? 

Sandpaper and a block of scrap + elbow grease = "the magic eraser"


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 22, 2009)

I use this:
(But then I make LOTS of mistakes.)


[FONT=arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]HarborFreight Sanding Belt Cleaner (Item#30766, $4.99)
[FONT=arial, sans-serif]Dimensions: 8-1/2'' x 1-1/2'' x 1-1/2''
[/FONT]
...Just like the ArtGum eraser I use to use in elementary school, except bigger.[FONT=arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## ship (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah' getting there but does one on a long frame really have ability to belt sander it? Hand sanding it? You really call that a magical eraser?


----------



## Derrick (Jul 23, 2009)

All right, down to guessing now. Could it be masking tape?


----------



## erosing (Jul 23, 2009)

Is it paint or a rotary tool?


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jul 23, 2009)

Mix dishwashing detergent in hot water and swish to make a great volume of suds. Dip a cloth in only the foam and apply to the stain.


----------



## soundman (Jul 23, 2009)

Could be a saw depending on how you mark your cuts. I like to leave a bit of line on the cut board to show it is not undersized. Then again I make pretty thick lines as my pencil wears down


----------



## ship (Jul 24, 2009)

Ah' it would seem that the "Magic Eraser" as a tool has fallen out of usage or it's a more local thing.

Keep trying if interest is kept. I use one constantly for not just removing mistakes but for..................................


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 24, 2009)

I've never heard the term used before but I'll take a wild guess and say it's a sanding block.


----------



## ship (Jul 24, 2009)

Sanding blocks are too slow and labor intensive and don't specilize sufficiently, try a random orbital sander with say 120 grit paper.

Very strange for me such a tool don't have such a name to it as a common name.


----------

